# Awesome Instrumental



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YjMpzUMbuY

check it out


----------



## god_puppet (Apr 30, 2007)

That was awesome. These guys seem really cool do you know if they have a website?


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

god_puppet said:


> That was awesome. These guys seem really cool do you know if they have a website?



They don't yet man 

I'm actually related to guitarist, I've recorded all their vids so far. I'm also a computer science major and I'm hoping they will want me to make them a site this summer

btw they are still looking for a singer


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2007)

That kicked ass.


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> That kicked ass.



thx! so far, this is the ONLY site that someone has said it wasn't shit

and chris, arent you the one with the C7 cherry hellraiser too?


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a Hellraiser, but I sold it - didn't like the 707 in the neck at all. Ended up with the UV I have now instead.

How old are these guys? I'm at 7 minutes in and digging the shit out of it - this is fuckin' great!


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> I had a Hellraiser, but I sold it - didn't like the 707 in the neck at all. Ended up with the UV I have now instead.
> 
> How old are these guys? I'm at 7 minutes in and digging the shit out of it - this is fuckin' great!



the guitarist (my cousin) is 20, and is the oldest in the group. he ordered a john petrucci 7 string sig and will be using that in some of their future songs

i have a hellraiser, was thinkin of putting 81-7's in it...ive heard good things about em


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2007)

He tears it up. 

Regardin' the HR, I really liked the 707 in the bridge, but actives in general in the neck position just don't do it for me. I loved everything else about the guitar though, especially the neck.


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> He tears it up.
> 
> Regardin' the HR, I really liked the 707 in the bridge, but actives in general in the neck position just don't do it for me. I loved everything else about the guitar though, especially the neck.



I used to play on an ibanez wizard neck, so the transition wasn't as smooth, but I got used to it. 

What size strings do you use on your 7? Mine are really light right now, .09E-.56B


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2007)

On my UV I run 10-62, on my Schecter C7, 11-74.


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> On my UV I run 10-62, on my Schecter C7, 11-74.



you think mine are too light?


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2007)

It's all in what you like really.  The Hellraiser ROARS with 11's on it though.


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll have to give it a try with 11s


----------



## ShadeOGreen (Apr 30, 2007)

Great stuff! It's so hard to find a good prog keyboard player when starting a band. Fantastic playing by all.


----------



## ohmk (Apr 30, 2007)

ShadeOGreen said:


> Great stuff! It's so hard to find a good prog keyboard player when starting a band. Fantastic playing by all.



The funny thing is, the keyboardist is also a guitarist, and can shred just as fast as my cousin  

but yeah, hes also a great keyboard player, thanks for watching!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 1, 2007)

Wow, great playing!


----------



## kmanick (May 1, 2007)

good stuff!


----------



## Desecrated (May 1, 2007)

oooo, I actually heard the bass, please do that when recording to.


----------



## ohmk (May 1, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> oooo, I actually heard the bass, please do that when recording to.



I'm sure they will


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 1, 2007)

There are damn good! I wish i could find a keyboardist!


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (May 11, 2007)

Great stuff man, but work on the camera a bit


----------



## BigM555 (May 12, 2007)

Very Cool!

It seems those influenced by the likes of DT, LTE, Symphony X, Opeth, etc are finally starting to surface for the next wave.

Gotta love prog!


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2007)

That's fuckin' badass!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2007)

I'm only about half way through it, but cool stuff! Very proggy. Reminds me of Dream Theater. The bass doing stuff other than just copying the guitar all the time and being easily audible is a definite plus. I approve


----------



## ohmk (May 13, 2007)

I'll pass these posts to the dudes themselves, they'd love to hear some of your comments


----------



## ohmk (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone

I realize I don't come here often and am not a regular poster of this site, but I thought I'd update you all on these guys. I just finished recording a studio video for their material. Please watch, featuring a C7 cherry Hellraiser and a John Petrucci Music Man 7.

Thorns of Eleven live in studio - Black Atom Reign - YouTube


----------

